# Anybody use a dog kennel as an outdoor enclosure?



## DaveInLA (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a small 5" sulcata that will quickly grow larger. It's going to be impractical to house in inside really soon, but I'm worried about predators outdoors. Is a dog kennel with a cover an acceptable enclosure? Obviously, the space between the bars on the kennel can't be too wide, but will the tort make a huge effort in trying to escape if it can see outside the kennel?


----------



## Jacob (Apr 21, 2011)

Its not the best, but it will work!
Check out some of these!

if not you can build a wooden pen, with flowers and etc


http://www.petco.com/product/113407/Trixie-Natura-Rabbit-Hutch-Enclosure.aspx


----------



## Edna (Apr 21, 2011)

Are you talking about those kennel kits, 6'x6'x10' or something along those lines, that places like Tractor Supply sell? I've used one as a kennel, then as a secure yard attached to a chicken house. It kept chickens in and foxes out nicely, but the chain-link fabric was not at all strong and my dogs pretty much went through it. It stretched and separated along the bottom edge far too easily and I had holes to repair before I could re-purpose the kennel. I would worry about the strength and persistance of a big sulcata unless the wire fabric were of a heavier gauge, or the bottom edge was well reinforced.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 21, 2011)

Pretty much if he's happy inside he won't try to get out. The important thing is to have a safe place inside to sleep at night. I make sure Bob goes to bed in his shed every night and then I lock the door. I open his doggie door around the same time every morning. But in my mind they need a safe warm secure place to sleep at night. Bob always is in his sleeping box before I go to lock his shed, they really are creatures of habit. And they want a warm secure place to sleep at night...


----------



## DaveInLA (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, I was thinking about the one jacob linked to. But that one doesn't have a bottom; do you think it's possible an animal like a raccoon could lift the kennel and sneak inside?


----------



## DeanS (Apr 21, 2011)

Maggie has really hit the nail on the head! If your going to put money into anything, then consider a night house...at 5", he's probably heavy enough that crows can't get ahold of him. Your only real concern is going to be rats, raccoons and opossums. I don't trust chain link worth a damn, and a rabbit hutch is going to get ripped apart by raccoons and rats can easily get through that wire. For the $117, you can build something much better yourself! Keep us posted!


----------



## DaveInLA (Apr 21, 2011)

DeanS said:


> Maggie has really hit the nail on the head! If your going to put money into anything, then consider a night house...at 5", he's probably heavy enough that crows can't get ahold of him. Your only real concern is going to be rats, raccoons and opossums. I don't trust chain link worth a damn, and a rabbit hutch is going to get ripped apart by raccoons and rats can easily get through that wire. For the $117, you can build something much better yourself! Keep us posted!



The wire looks pretty sturdy. Are raccoons really that powerful? This is becoming more difficult.  What size does a sully have to be before it's safe from cats, rats, and raccoons?


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a dog kennel it is 6' X 6'. I keep my african spur thigh in it when I am not at home. But when I am home he runs the hole back yard.


----------



## Laura (Jul 20, 2011)

you might have to attache something to the bottom so he cant see out. That would also take care of making it stronger.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 20, 2011)

This site has some great pics and ideas
http://tortoiseyard.com/creating_a_home_for_your_redfoot_tortoise.htm
It isn't for Sulcatas, but you could use it for one


----------



## Candy (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's what I use for my Cherryhead's outside enclosure. Just a thought. I still bring them inside at night though so no predators can get to them.


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 21, 2011)

I use a large dog kennel for outside time, but it's only temporary.

I like yours a lot better, awesome job.


----------



## ascott (Jul 21, 2011)

I have two enclosures using 10x10x6 chain link kennels with one male tortoise in each (have not found reason to cover the top) I also have a larger area of 50x50x4 chain link with one male and a day yard of about 10x5x3 (this is the one my old man lounges in during the day/early evening then inside for the night)...they all seem to do just fine for the tortoise season lounging about in their yards...the funny thing is that the tortoise that is in the largest yard is the one that paces the most...


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 21, 2011)

Candy said:


> Here's what I use for my Cherryhead's outside enclosure. Just a thought. I still bring them inside at night though so no predators can get to them.



That looks awesome, great idea!


----------



## Angi (Jul 21, 2011)

I have my box turtles in a chain link kennel, but I have it sitting on top of cinder block. I turned what should have been a simple project into months of hard work. My next one will be more like Candy's. Fanatic does a good job with kennels too.


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Jul 22, 2011)

View attachment 10103
View attachment 10103


DaveInLA said:


> I have a small 5" sulcata that will quickly grow larger. It's going to be impractical to house in inside really soon, but I'm worried about predators outdoors. Is a dog kennel with a cover an acceptable enclosure? Obviously, the space between the bars on the kennel can't be too wide, but will the tort make a huge effort in trying to escape if it can see outside the kennel?



This is a 6x12x6 i used for my redffots .
Should work well for you sulcata also


----------

